# Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars



## Ggeorge74 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.oilshop.ro/catalog/...0071f
You have to enter the full VIN Number


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (Ggeorge74)*

Here's another resource....
http://www.abvwc.org.uk/vw_vin.htm


----------



## metromaniac (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (vwsteve)*

Tried the UK version and it calls my 2.5 Jetta a golf w/diesel. Can't win them all. The Oilshop version is much more accurate.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (vwsteve)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ggeorge74 (Jun 21, 2007)

This one tells you even the exact date when the car leaved the factory's door the engine code, the gearbox code and all the internal codes of the factory.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (Ggeorge74)*

Great site! Thanks for the link!


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (Ggeorge74)*

Nu am gasit informatii despre 1V1KG0172CV073655

Guess it doesn't like my car.


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

Nu am gasit informatii despre 3VWDC01G4KM011021
same here..


----------



## sun98gtiVR6 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (Ggeorge74)*

awsome, worked for both of my cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (Ggeorge74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ggeorge74* »_http://www.oilshop.ro/catalog/...0071f
You have to enter the full VIN Number

Too bad this web site does not work on older VW VINs. (ie A2s). 
"Nu am gasit informatii despre" 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by charlier at 9:25 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Absolutely Free VIN Decoder for all VAG Cars (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
Too bad this web site does not work on older VW VINs. (ie A2s). 
"Nu am gasit informatii despre" 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










The Bentley manual covers the breakdowns pretty well on older models, its usually the following and applies to both VW and Audis:
digit 1-3: WMI usually 1VW,3VW,WVW,9VW depending on country of origin. ISO requirement and the SAE maintains list of WMIs.
digit 4: line and body type (sedan, coupe, hatch, etc. on US VIN only, ROW uses Z as placeholder, newer cars may encode the feature package level here)
digit 5: Engine type (model specific code table in Bentley/online, US VIN only, ROW uses Z placeholder)
digit 6: Passenger Restraint System (active or passive, US VIN only, ROW uses Z placeholder)
digit 7-8: model (also known as the type code ex. Type 1G for MkII Jetta/Golf)
digit 9: US mandated VIN check digit (Z on ROW models)
digit 10: Model Year (table online, ISO standard)
digit 11: Plant code (table online or Bentley/ETKA)
digit 12-17: sequential production number (ETKA "V-PAGES" gives you month breakdown and other production information)
Also note if you look on the bulkhead/watertray VIN plate on the older cars, It will have the Z placeholders in positions 4-6 and 9. Don't be alarmed, it is normal.


----------



## Mk5JettaDan (Feb 7, 2007)

excellent link! wish it was in english but I can do the translation mostly... nice work.


----------



## AWL71 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mk5JettaDan)*

Thanks for the link. Great site. Worked for my car.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (AWL71)*

here is another great website. it lets you decifer the option codes.
http://www.vaglinks.com/PRSearch/
steve


----------



## Ggeorge74 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (vanaman)*

This one tells you exacly how your car leaved the factory. Like a complete birth certificate


----------



## Ggeorge74 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Ggeorge74)*

http://www.oilshop.ro/catalog/...0071f


----------



## Ggeorge74 (Jun 21, 2007)

*)*

VIN WVWZZZ3BZ2P288617 
MARCA = make CAROSERIE PASSAT 
MODEL PASSAT Lim.4MTREND 96 (3B3268) 
AN MODEL = model year
DATA FABRICATIEI = the excact date of the manufacturing 
LOCUL FABRICATIEI = place of manufacturing 
COD MOTOR = engine code
COMBUSTIBIL MOTORINA = fuel - diesel= motorina , petrol=benzina
LITRI / CILINDREE / DESCRIERE 1.9 / 1896 CM3 / Pumpe-Duese 
PUTERE / KW / CP / RPM 96 KW / 130 CP 
CILINDRI / VALVE 4 CILINDRI / 8 VALVE 
COD TRANSMISIE =transmision code CULOARE EXTERIOARA =exterior color CULOARE INTERIOARA = interior color


----------

